# Violadude's Asian Thread!



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Violadude's East Asian Thread!*

I'm sure violadude isn't the only East Asian enthusiast (ou fétiche particulier) on the board. This thread is a monument dedicated to East Asian culture, whether it be the music, architecture, books, film, or the women!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Music:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is seriously going to be the best thread *EVER*


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Revisiting this video, I am very happy that I FINALLY have learned this woman's name.
It is Akiko﻿ Sakurai





Also Chieko Mori










Liu Fang


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Important site: www.randomhouse.com/features/murakami/site.php

Books


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ROCK MUSIC

Ling Tosite Sigure






Toe






Mono






LITE






Keiji Haino


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Seven Samurai; *amazing movie!*


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Japan:





































Some poetry:


Matsuo Bashô said:


> 旅に病で / 夢は枯野を / かけ廻る
> Tabi ni yande / yume wa kareno wo / kake-meguru
> Sick on a journey / my dreams wander / the withered fields





Matsuo Bashô said:


> 京にても / 京なつかしや / 時鳥
> Kyou nitemo / kyou natsukashi ya / hototogisu
> Even in Kyôto / hearing the cuckoo's cry/ I long for Kyôto


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Some Japanese jazz

Kaoru Abe






Hiromi






Satoko Fujiii


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Even in Kyôto / hearing the cuckoo's cry/ I long for Kyôto"

I don't know the author's intention there, because my comprehension is in the translation - but the translation has a clever twist. I like it a lot.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

As do I, Hilly


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

you forget the sushi and sashimi.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

this thread is pure japanese!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Not true! Liu Fang is Chinese. Beautiful Pipa music.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

^oh, yes, sorry 

(anyway, I love japanese stuff, so... )


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This thread makes my computer freeze up! Nevertheless, I approve.

Favorite Asian shows:

Dragon ball/Z/GT (Japanese)








Secret Garden (Korean)








Places I most want to visit:

Tokyo








Temple of the Emerald Buddha (Thailand)








Tibet


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

My father has been in India in 1994, and he came back with this sitar!:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Places I want to go (continued)

Seoul








Favorite Asian dishes:

Yakisoba








Spicy Teriyaki








Tom Yum Soup








Tom Kha Soup


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Favorite dishes continued

Yum Woon Sen








Larb Gai








Spicy Thai fried rice








Pho








Pad See Ew


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Favorite Asian composers/musicians:

Isang Yun








Takashi Yoshimatsu








Toru Takemitsu








Ken Ueno








Ikue Mori


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Favorite Asian composers/musicians continued:

Misato Mochizuki (hot!!)








Keiji Haino








Nguyen Le








Melt-Banana








Yat Kha


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Asian Composers/musicians continued

Ruins








Asian Traditional Music


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

And last but not least...mmmmm the women 









































lol just kidding about that last one....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I could post my favorite Asian porn too but I have a feeling I would get in trouble for that.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> Who is that?


Aung San Suu Kyi, a Burmese political leader. One of the great people of our time.

("Kyi" sounds like "Chee.")


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> Aung San Suu Kyi, a Burmese political leader. One of the great people of our time.
> 
> ("Kyi" sounds like "Chee.")


Awesome, I should wikipedia her.

Edit: Yup, I just skimmed her wikipedia page and she already sounds like a pretty awesome lady.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

As a white guy, I wish my fellow white guys would be less racially fetishistic sometimes.


Not a racist sentiment. I hope.





I've dug too deep, I'm a racist now


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

jurianbai said:


> you forget the sushi and sashimi.


This is yummy








But this is not...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Cnote11 )(clipped) said:


> This thread is a monument dedicated to East Asian women!


My wife (she hails from Shanghai)
View attachment 4498


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> "Even in Kyôto / hearing the cuckoo's cry/ I long for Kyôto"
> 
> I don't know the author's intention there, because my comprehension is in the translation - but the translation has a clever twist. I like it a lot.


It's perfectly intentional - the 'twist' , or juxtaposition of two indirectly/unexpectedly related ideas, is an important effect in haiku writing.

Kyou nitemo / kyou natsukashi ya / hototogisu

The 'ya' underlined in the original Japanese is a common way of creating this effect, it's similar to a semi-colon or a dash in English. The Japanese call it a 'cutting word' (kireji).


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Did they invent minimalism?






An interesting sound from Tibet:






How on earth is this possible?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Give it up for the buke-han-guge-in (North Koreans).


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry.

I just picked up this book today


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

science said:


> Give it up for the buke-han-guge-in (North Koreans).


I'm so sorry, but i can't deny i read that as Bukkake.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

First thing I thought of as well.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Now I know how you guys spend your weekends.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Chinese sounding music for piano


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

OH I completely forgot this as well!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

A site, perhaps, for violadude's new found sexuality? http://www.redflava.com/


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

What is this new found sexuality? Getting his computer ****ed by virus orgies?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well that's definitely on my list of things to try next.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

don't forget the Peninsula South East Asia, Myanmar, Vietname, Cambodia, Laos. 
Nepal, Bhutan and Yunnan province of China is supreme exotic.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> A site, perhaps, for violadude's new found sexuality? http://www.redflava.com/


Is my love of Asians newly found?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

No, but I hear you have a recent spike in your insatiable sexual desires.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

violadude said:


> Favorite Asian composers/musicians:
> Isang Yun
> Takashi Yoshimatsu
> Toru Takemitsu
> ...


What? No love for Yasushi Akutagawa? No Qigang Chen nor Wen-Chung Chou nor Tan Dun? No Hikaru Hayashi nor Toshiro Mayuzumi?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Prodromides said:


> What? No love for Yasushi Akutagawa? No Qigang Chen nor Wen-Chung Chou nor Tan Dun? No Hikaru Hayashi nor Toshiro Mayuzumi?


What? No Qunihico Hashimoto nor Hiroshi Ohguri? Totally with you on Qigang Chen though.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well I stumbled somehow across a youtube subculture that uploads videos of themselves eating and making other small sounds and such and against my better judgment, I am thoroughly enjoying them. I noticed that the majority of those makeing the videos seem to be young asian girls and therefore decided that this thread is appropriate enough as any.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

At first I was thinking "Why am I watching this?", but then I slowly got into it... listening without watching the video is also an interesting experience.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

My favorite Japanese film: ONIBABA!










(and no ... this was not the inspiration for Hollywood's HOME ALONE)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> At first I was thinking "Why am I watching this?", but then I slowly got into it... listening without watching the video is also an interesting experience.


Exactly my reaction. I'm still like "this is so wierd, why am I watching this?" but I'm still watching.

I like this one too. Is is wierd that I thing this girl is cute?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Exactly my reaction. I'm still like "this is so wierd, why am I watching this?" but I'm still watching.
> 
> *I like this one too. Is is wierd that I thing this girl is cute?*


I think shes cute too. But I'm also weird. So take it how you will.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> I think shes cute too. But I'm also weird. So take it how you will.


I'll take it as us sharing incredibly good taste in women based solely upon their hands and lips


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

The entire logico-philosophical system of the internet:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

China - various classical composers, I'm just getting into them - eg. Qigang Chen, Tan Dun.

Japan - Know only two composers to any depth - Takemitsu & Ifukube; also their native shakuhachi, the native bamboo flute (Riley Lee of Australia is an exponent). Also great visual artists, check out Hiroshige and Hokusai, who influenced the French Impressionist painters. & their drumming/percussion, often performed here by Taikoz group.

Gamelan (percussion orchestra) musics of Bali & Java - great to hear the actual music, which influenced many European composers, from Debussy to Godowsky to Alain, & Americans eg. Partch & Hovhaness, as well as Australians, eg. Sculthorpe & Meale.

India and Middle East are sometimes counted as Asia, as are parts of Russian Federation that lie East of the Ural Mountains. But I think this thread is about North Asia & South-East Asia.

I'm not up on other countries cultures that much (but have studied their history, which is interesting). A region of contrasts, from the very undeveloped Mongolia to the more richer places like Japan and South Korea. I generally like the people and the culture but their political systems are still moving towards democracy (eg. the recent events in Burma provide hope).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I'll take it as us sharing incredibly good taste in women based solely upon their hands and lips


I think my imagination is able to construct her face pretty accurately based on the given information.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

She seems like a lovely girl AND she's eating POCKY. Oh how I love you POCKY


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Here she is drinking tea. Good taste in foodstuff.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Prodromides said:


> What? No love for Yasushi Akutagawa? No Qigang Chen nor Wen-Chung Chou nor Tan Dun? No Hikaru Hayashi nor Toshiro Mayuzumi?


They would probably be there if I knew who they were.

Actually, I know Tan Dun. He's pretty good, I just forgot to put him up there.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

So violadude... would you rather save the entirety of Asian culture or the entirety of the Asian population throughout history?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

violadude said:


> They would probably be there if I knew who they were.
> 
> Actually, I know Tan Dun. He's pretty good, I just forgot to put him up there.


Ah ...  ... then this is a good place to introduce Yasushi Akutagawa:










http://www.tkshare.com/Yasushi-Akutagawa---Ellora-Symphony---Trinita-Sinfonica---Rhapsody.html


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> So violadude... would you rather save the entirety of Asian culture or the entirety of the Asian population throughout history?


Umm...lol  I can't imagine any other ethnicity "pulling off" the Asian Culture as well as Asians do....


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

It's just a TC inside joke, violadude. Are you following the logico-ethical discussion over there with Poley and Walker?

yonder


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

He's aware of it :lol:

YONDER


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> It's just a TC inside joke, violadude. Are you following the logico-ethical discussion over there with Poley and Walker?
> 
> yonder


Your ever-changing avatar must be part of that logico-ethical aspect of the internet too eh?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*My contribution to Violadude's Asian Thread*

I love Japanese food.
I love Japanese films.
I love the Japanese language.
I love Japanese etiquette.
But most of all, I love the *Bach Collegium Japan!!!*


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I definitely fancy Japanese food, Japanese art, and Japanese gardens.


----------

